

NSA Research Papers - danso
https://www.nsa.gov/research/publications/index.shtml

======
pdevr
I looked at the earliest published paper available[1]. They couldn't have
chosen a better title. :-)

There is also the sliding shortest path algorithm[2].

[1]
[https://www.nsa.gov/research/_files/publications/inevitabili...](https://www.nsa.gov/research/_files/publications/inevitability.pdf)

[2]
[https://www.nsa.gov/research/_files/publications/sliding_sho...](https://www.nsa.gov/research/_files/publications/sliding_shortest_path_algorithm.pdf)

~~~
danieljh
The sliding shortest path paper is really interesting.

I'm thinking about what this scenario means for road networks and if it makes
sense there at all (not considering the algorithm's assumptions). I guess it
would answer the question of how bad traffic jams have to be on certain roads
in the shortest path in order to force the route over a specific road.

On a sidenote: in the caption for figure 2, it has to be "link ef is cut"
instead of "link eg is cut" in b) if I understand it correctly.

------
nerdy
You have to use the bottom of the left-hand sidebar to navigate the contents
of each TNW paper, not very user-friendly imo, would've been better of the
section navigation were within the body of the paper in the HTML version. I'm
not sure how you're supposed to do it in the PDF versions, I didn't see any
links within the PDF itself but the sections of each paper are predictably
named:

[https://www.nsa.gov/research/tnw/tnw194/articles/pdfs/TNW194...](https://www.nsa.gov/research/tnw/tnw194/articles/pdfs/TNW194_article1.pdf)

[https://www.nsa.gov/research/tnw/tnw194/articles/pdfs/TNW194...](https://www.nsa.gov/research/tnw/tnw194/articles/pdfs/TNW194_article2.pdf)

They also miss about 1 in 3 publications each year on average since 2008:
[https://www.nsa.gov/research/tnw/archive.shtml](https://www.nsa.gov/research/tnw/archive.shtml)

I wonder if it's due to a change in classification for something originally
intended to be public, a matter of other priorities or just human
inconsistency.

~~~
data_spy
I doubt it would be human inconsistency it would be more like low priority

------
x5n1
out of all the three letter agencies whose websites i am scared to visit, i
think nsa is on top of that list. would expect immediate compromised system,
not just we'll put you on a list sort of deal.

